# What breed does Lucky look like??



## missann88 (Nov 6, 2011)

My mom picked Lucky up as a kitten after watching 2 cars glide right over her. I know she is just a stray mutt cat but she's so much different than our other cats. She has a large snout and HUGE paws that curve up at the claw and a very distinctive meow. She also has a wildcat temperament. When she was little we thought Siamese, but now she has darkened quite a bit. Does she look/sound like anything to you?? Maybe just from a long line of feral cats


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Well she does have a nice square muzzle, but would need more pictures and a description of her body type.
What do you mean by distinctive meow, some breeds have a thrilling chirp.


----------



## Fyreflie (Mar 5, 2011)

She looks like a much bigger version of my Lynx Point Siamese Cross, Atlas! He also has a peculiar "trilliing" meow and chirps a lot. He's half tabby (his Mom was a brown tabby) and they think his Dad was a Siamese but aren't sure. He's not as big as your gal but his Momma was tiny so I'm not really surprised (and he still has some growing to do, he just turned 1)! Atlas also has those white paws your Lucky has in the photo--all four feet, front ones just the tips, back paws all the way up to the hock. If you look through my photo album, you can see how light he was as a kitten compared to how dark his markings are now!


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

lynx point with white... for a basic call, many lynxers are nearly white as kittens and can darken dramatically as they mature,,, 16 weeks vs one year yeti cat.. the first lynxer we had was what looked like a white kitten in a pile of tabbies(blue eyes peeping out) you could faintly see the pointing when held in the light just right...


----------



## missann88 (Nov 6, 2011)

*yay!*

I think you guys are right. I googled some pictures of lynx point and they look just like her. As for the meow im not sure how to explain it, its just really loud and would scare you if you were out in the forest lol. Almost like a loud siamese.

Thanks for the help this is interesting


----------



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)

Her face and head shape look very much like my Otis- a lynx point mix.
Otis has the strangest "talk" I've ever heard. Very loud and not like a meow at all- I've never been able to explain it. I wonder if your gal sounds like my Otis. (I wish I had his voice recorded)


----------



## 6cats2dogs2kids (Nov 23, 2011)

missann88 said:


> I think you guys are right. I googled some pictures of lynx point and they look just like her. As for the meow im not sure how to explain it, its just really loud and would scare you if you were out in the forest lol. Almost like a loud siamese.
> 
> Thanks for the help this is interesting


I have 3 siamese. Two have sort of soft meows and then there is Sagwa. She has this really really loud....not even sure you could call it a meow. She sounds mad at you when she does it. 

Your cat looks like a blue lynx point to me... At least a cross anyway.


----------

